# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  حذف النمط و تجاوز حساب جوجل readmi 8A miui 12.5 بدون بوكس

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  Redmi 8A Pattern Pin FRP Bypass MIUI 12.5 android 10 without PC.تخطي حساب جوجل Redmi 8A بدون box  <span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Almarai; font-size: 18px; text-align: center; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">

----------

